# (NC) HRCH Yellow Male Labrador Retriever at Stud



## Matthew Minton (Nov 8, 2010)

*(NC) HRCH UH Yellow Male Labrador Retriever at Stud*

Located in Northwestern NC
HRCH UH Blue Ridge Bootlegger aka "Dooley"
AKC: SR40113510 UKC: R193-019
Hunting Retriever Champion
DOB: 12/16/06
Hips: OFA Good LR-180094G26M-VPI
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear
80 lbs

What an AWESOME animal! Dooley has earned his HRCH UH titles and has 1 Grand pass toward his GRHRCH title from the 2011 Spring Grand in Grenada, Mississippi. Dooley is every duck hunter’s dream. He has Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde type personalities. When it’s time to work in the duck blind or hunt tests he’s Dr. Jekyll on steroids making the ground rumble with his huge strides and bigger than life no fear water entry. After the job is complete, he’s Mr. Hyde with his calm demeanor and the ultimate family companion at home with two boys hanging onto his neck. Dooley is a “Pure-T-Stud” with a tall 80 pounds of head, chest and legs. Everybody gets one outstanding dog in their life and I firmly believe Dooley is our dog of a lifetime. It’s an honor and privilege to work with and showcase Dooley. If you are looking for the ultimate all around duck dog then look no further for your next sire. Contact Matthew at (336) 838-3400 or [email protected].


----------

